# Mojang "Boycotting" E3



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2012)

​Swedish journalist Thomas Arnroth has talked to Jens Bergensten and Carl Manneh at Minecraft developers Mojang, for IT 24,  and found out why Mojang won’t be at E3 this year.

The article focuses on the continued development of Minecraft, and the upcoming server solution that Mojang are working on to make things easier on the players, and perhaps generate a revenue stream even after everyone in the world has already bought the game (which point surely can’t be far off by now).

“I don’t think the Minecraft wave is over by a long shot,” says CEO Carl Manneh, “but the market will be saturated eventually. Since Minceraft is a game you pay for once, and then always have access to no matter how many updates and changes we release, we have to look at new ways to make money in the long run.”

“This is both a way to make life easier for the players and for us to guarantee that the hosting solution is of a good quality, and in the long run generate some money through a subscription model. This service won’t be free, and it’s not unthinkable that it will be an important source of revenue going forward,” Manneh says.

Mojang has gone from indie upstart to major player, with its 6 million Minecraft players. But they won’t be at E3 this year. Carl Manneh explains why: “The organization behind the convention support the SOPA initiative in the US. We are against it, and have no wish to support those who support SOPA, it’s as simple as that. So we’re not going.”
 Source


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2012)

Mojang: HEY EVERYONE, LOOK AT US, HEY, EVERYONE, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, WE'RE STILL RELEVANT RIGHT? HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2012)

Didn't the ESA retract their support for SOPA/PIPA?

Edit: Yup. http://kotaku.com/5877996/esa-drops-sopa-support


----------



## Wintrale (May 7, 2012)

Who's Mojang? ...Oh, right. Minecraft. Meh. I doubt anyone going to E3 is going to lose any sleep over this. When they sell games, at least they're the finished product.

Oh, I like the sneaky little "we're going to introduce a subscription service to Minecraft" they hid in there. See? Even after you buy something, you can always expect someone to find some way to charge you more. It clearly doesn't matter if they're Capcom or indie developers. They're all the same.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2012)

Also, they have to find ways to make money in the long run? Don't they have like one hundred gorillion dollars anyway?


----------



## MasterPenguin (May 7, 2012)

Wintrale said:


> When they sell games, at least they're the finished product.



loooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Eerpow (May 7, 2012)

Does Mojäng actually have something E3-worthy to show off?


----------



## thaddius (May 7, 2012)

Minecraft for 360?


----------



## Ryupower (May 7, 2012)

they do NOT need E3 anyway
They have MineCon


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2012)

Ryupower said:


> they do NOT need E3 anyway
> They have MineCon



They made MineCon because E3 doesn't need _them_.

PML


----------



## p1ngpong (May 7, 2012)

A one hit wonder indie game developer "Boycotts" E3 while real game developers go there in droves.

Omg stop the presses guys!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Does Mojäng actually have something E3-worthy to show off?


The only thing I can come up with is Scrolls, and 0x10c a.k.a thegamewithmonthlypaymentsandnotextures.exe


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Because I'm sure everyone was at the edge of their seats waiting for Scrolls. Because Mojang definitely isn't a one-hit wonder.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2012)

Minecraft is the best game ever, you can build blocks and tame dogs... And um...

I don't know why, but Notch and his old crew seem have been doing stupid crap these past few years.


----------



## Depravo (May 7, 2012)

The thing I admire most about Notch is that his overnight success never went to his head.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (May 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Also, they have to find ways to make money in the long run? Don't they have like one hundred gorillion dollars anyway?


They do have a lot of money supposedly, but you'd think that if they made a Minecraft "expansion" to update the graphics, gameplay, hire (much) more staff, and not use Java, they'd make one gorillion gorillion dollars.

Does anybody here care about Scrolls or 0x10c? I don't.


----------



## holoflame (May 7, 2012)

Mojang is a hero =)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Also, they have to find ways to make money in the long run? Don't they have like one hundred gorillion dollars anyway?
> ...



So people would buy stuff that should have been in the original game anyway? God I love Minetards.

Scrolls just seemed dumb and 0x10c, if I read it right, sounds like a stupid concept. It's like a game where you can design your own game or something. But isn't that their job? Basically I'm paying them for me to do their job. Make an excellent game that I want to play, don't give me a platform so I have to make the game. If I really had interest in that field of game development I'd just make my own games already.


----------



## Wabsta (May 7, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Also, they have to find ways to make money in the long run? Don't they have like one hundred gorillion dollars anyway?
> ...


Actually I'm very excited about 0x10c! Being a programmer I'm really looking forward to put my programming skills into space!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Actually I'm very excited about 0x10c! Being a programmer I'm really looking forward to put my programming skills into space!



But... like... you could just program your own stuff without paying monthly fees...

Not to mention there's gonna be so many Minecraft players who will mindless buy into 0x10c and realize it's not for them. They appear to be appealing to a very niche audience that the base of Minecraft won't transfer over to. I expect them to report huge opening subscriptions and that number to drop harshly soon after.


----------



## Lily (May 7, 2012)

Wintrale said:


> Oh, I like the sneaky little "we're going to introduce a subscription service to Minecraft" they hid in there. See? Even after you buy something, you can always expect someone to find some way to charge you more. It clearly doesn't matter if they're Capcom or indie developers. They're all the same.



Right, because it costs them nothing to continue to offer updates and content. Nothing to offer hosting service. Nothing for ongoing support. How dare they try and generate some money to cover their costs, and maybe be able to eat and support their families. *THOSE BASTARDS*.

I will boycott Mojang immediately.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 7, 2012)

"Let's start up our own SMP hosting service that the members have to pay for!", which is quite expectable and understandable.

I can see it turning into "Let's start hosting our own SMP service, making game clients connect only to our servers, and remove any support for self-run or custom (CraftBukkit/CraftBukkit++/Spout) servers."

In which case my jimmies will be quite rustled.  Waste of me buying server hardware.


----------



## Eerpow (May 7, 2012)

Lily said:


> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like the sneaky little "we're going to introduce a subscription service to Minecraft" they hid in there. See? Even after you buy something, you can always expect someone to find some way to charge you more. It clearly doesn't matter if they're Capcom or indie developers. They're all the same.
> ...


Except that in this case they probably got enough money to be able to wipe their asses with it.
Minecraft has little development costs and is only offering updates that should have been included in the first place, those things does not justify a subscription fee.
DLC is fine but a subscription is too much.

Edit: Oh right, a hosting service... still I'm not so sure about it though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Does Mojäng actually have something E3-worthy to show off?



I'd say that Mojang itself isn't E3 worthy.


----------



## BORTZ (May 7, 2012)

Huh let me think about the last time boycotting did anything useful... nope cant think of any.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 7, 2012)

Mojang sure does have a high horse don't they?



AlanJohn said:


> "we have to look at new ways to make money in the long run."


Make good games.
There, problem solved.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

prowler said:


> Mojang: HEY EVERYONE, LOOK AT US, HEY, EVERYONE, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, WE'RE STILL RELEVANT RIGHT? HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


NOT going to a con is a cry for attention?  They decided not to and were interviewed about it, is every company that accepts an interview crying for attention?  _Or only ones you're tired of hearing about?_

*I mean you all will have to excuse some guys for acting based on their personal morals, rare as it is nowadays I'm sure the concept IS such a shock to you all.*
I certainly get enough flak when acting on mine in the forums here. 



TwinRetro said:


> Didn't the ESA retract their support for SOPA/PIPA?
> 
> Edit: Yup. http://kotaku.com/5877996/esa-drops-sopa-support


This is about morals, and they supported it in the first place, only pulling publicly support when it was shown to possibly hinder them financially in the near-future from all the backlash.



Wintrale said:


> Who's Mojang? ...Oh, right. Minecraft.


Also the publisher for Cobalt.  People say it's fun but I haven't looked at it yet, not really interested.  There's also their upcoming game, 0x10c, but I don't have any hopes for that at all from what I've seen.



Wintrale said:


> Meh. I doubt anyone going to E3 is going to lose any sleep over this.


Agreed, this is a moral-centered move, not something they expect to gain from financially.  This is a "matter of fact" issue, not something that's meant to be shocking.  Mojang's not going to E3, some people wondered why, so this interview asked it ans they answered.



Wintrale said:


> Oh, I like the sneaky little "we're going to introduce a subscription service to Minecraft" they hid in there. See? Even after you buy something, you can always expect someone to find some way to charge you more. It clearly doesn't matter if they're Capcom or indie developers. They're all the same.


I'm holding off on my judgments of this, as they've made a ton of announcements that they changed their minds about later (for example making mod ability a subscription service for developers).


----------



## Wabsta (May 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I'm very excited about 0x10c! Being a programmer I'm really looking forward to put my programming skills into space!
> ...


Yes, I can just code my own stuff no one will ever look at (or code usefull stuff that people will use ofcourse), but I could also code a spaceship + extra's that people in some community will be able to see.
It's like saying, why play minecraft when you can just get some old lego and build something imo.
Or get some old toy soldiers and play with that instead of an RTS.
Or get some toy guns and play like you're shooting eachother with it IRL with friends instead of playing an FPS.

Heck, why would you pay a monthly fee for a game like World of Warcraft when you can just roleplay with your friends.

EDIT: I do understand your point though, it just sounds like fun.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

Well there's people in the minecraft community that are heavily into redstone stuff... but they're not the majority.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Mojang: HEY EVERYONE, LOOK AT US, HEY, EVERYONE, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, WE'RE STILL RELEVANT RIGHT? HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



This isn't just "a con", it's THE con. E3 is pretty much the biggest venue for gaming. Skipping it either means you have nothing to show or you're not big enough to make it in there.

Skipping the largest video game convention over a long-dead bill is just a stupid reason. They probably skipped it because they have nothing to show and realized saying "Oh we did it since we're against SOPA/PIPA" will get them more praise than saying "We have nothing to show".

I mean no one really cares about Mojang, they care about Minecraft. It's why there's no "MojangCon" but there's a "MineCon". Now with Mojang pretty much wiping its hands clean of Minecraft and, unlike Valve, who can not give a shit about making or publishing games constantly, they're just stuck with nothing to show off and are living off Minecraft money until 0x10c and Scrolls get off the ground, if they ever do.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

Well you'll just have to excuse people for caring about their own morals more than you care about theirs, then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Well you'll just have to excuse people for caring about their own morals more than you care about theirs, then.



My point is that morals is probably the last thing that factored into that decision.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

Your post seems to assume that everybody would want to go in the first place, that it's automatic and it must be some ulterior motive, that their stated reason (morals) isn't true.

Maybe, just maybe that's not it?  Maybe the stated reason is true?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Your post seems to assume that everybody would want to go in the first place, that it's automatic and it must be some ulterior motive, that their stated reason (morals) isn't true.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe that's not it?  Maybe the stated reason is true?



It seems more obvious that they didn't go because they have their own convention for this sort of thing and the amount of products they're offering at the moment are slim and probably not too far in production.

I don't necessarily worship the ground Notch walks on so maybe I'm a bit biased, but I don't see Mojang as some sort of prophet of indie games as much as they are full of themselves.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

I don't think they have anything to show either, but I'm not going to sit here and call their claims of morals bullshit like other people because I don't think as much of them.


----------



## Forstride (May 7, 2012)

Boy Mojang, you sure showed them!

As much as I love Minecraft, this is just stupid.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

In what way?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2012)

What are they gonna do? Build a sign out of blocks?


----------



## chrisrlink (May 7, 2012)

wasn't SOPA Killed and the latest reincarnation ACTA? then why are they against a dead law better boycott the next bill rather than a dead one


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

The company supported it originally, and they're against that, morally.

I mean I'm going to go all metaphor on this and I know people hate that, but...  Imagine if your girlfriend were to stat talking about how much she wants to fuck other guys, then when she saw it really upset you she stopped talking about it.  Just because she stopped talking about it doesn't mean the want is gone.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2012)

Mojang's too indie for E3. I mean, they became a multi-million dollar franchise within a few years, what possible interest could they have in the largest electronics convention to date? Bah!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The company supported it originally, and they're against that, morally.
> 
> I mean I'm going to go all metaphor on this and I know people hate that, but...  Imagine if your girlfriend were to stat talking about how much she wants to fuck other guys, then when she saw it really upset you she stopped talking about it.  Just because she stopped talking about it doesn't mean the want is gone.


Wow, way to be specific.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Does e3 have a bland sandbox section?



It's called the Bethesda conference.

Just kidding, I've pretty much enjoyed every recent Bethesda sandbox game outside of Oblivion.

It's still a matter of Mojang running their own conference where they're not clearly overshadowed by the biggest names in gaming. At MineCon the only thing there is Mojang. At E3 they're competing with Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, Ubisoft, Activision, Valve, the biggest names in gaming. Minecraft is popular but it's not Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo/Ubisoft/Activision/Valve popular.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2012)

But without Mojang, E3 will be worthless! I'll only have announcements from developers I care about! Oh the humanity!

Seriously, though, I can't see this making any sort of impact. Besides, you know what they say: _No_jang, No problems.


----------



## Wintrale (May 7, 2012)

Lily said:


> Right, because it costs them nothing to continue to offer updates and content. Nothing to offer hosting service. Nothing for ongoing support. How dare they try and generate some money to cover their costs, and maybe be able to eat and support their families. *THOSE BASTARDS*.
> 
> I will boycott Mojang immediately.



Oh dear, stop taking things so seriously. 

I was merely doing what everyone else does. When people see on-disc DLC, day one DLC or DLC of any kind, they have a penchant for going off on a tirade about how they've already paid for the game once so they shouldn't have to pay anything more to get the complete game. Since all Mojang is doing is essentially charging early adopters more money over time, it's no different to what the evil corporate publishers do all the time. Just because Mojang is an indie developer, they're not getting let off the hook.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

I'd hold off on chiding them until they actually do something, though.  They often have plans that lack substance and never get off the ground (issues in implementation, conflicts with other plans, blah blah blah).


----------



## HamburgerBandit (May 7, 2012)

I don't even see the need for E3 anymore. Everyone has their own events. E3 is redundant.

Don't give a shit about Mojang either.


----------



## Forstride (May 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> At MineCon the only thing there is Mojang.


Actually, there were a lot of indie devs at Minecon.


----------



## The Milkman (May 7, 2012)

Wow. Mojang thinks they matter enough as a company to actually go to E3? I thought they made Minecin because E3 wouldnt let them in. I mean ONE GAME. They made ONE Game. AND ITS NOT EVEN FINISHED. Hell, this update were JUST getting the fucking writible books.   Such bullshit. Plus, the other game companies had a REASON to follow SOPA. Hell, I didn't like SOPA but if I was Ninty or Sony I would support the crap out of something that would completly wipe out wide spread piracy. Mojang didn't only because Minecraft is making so much fucking money for such a low cost. So much in fact that they even SUPPORT a site that runs the games Java script so you can play it for free. They let one stupid over hyped indie go to their heads.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I mean ONE GAME. They made ONE Game.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojang
They've made multiple and are also publisher for Cobalt.



Zantigo said:


> AND ITS NOT EVEN FINISHED. Hell, this update were JUST getting the fucking writible books.   Such bullshit.


So having writable books is a requirement for a game being finished?  Well there goes 99% of games.

Or is it that any game that gets updates after 1.0 isn't finished?  Well there goes skyrim, borderlands, etc.



Zantigo said:


> Plus, the other game companies had a REASON to follow SOPA. Hell, I didn't like SOPA but if I was Ninty or Sony I would support the crap out of something that would completly wipe out wide spread piracy.


Oh, just like the DMCA and other acts before it that actually passed?

And let's not forget about concepts in general, such as the rise of DRM and encryption.  We all know those have killed piracy, right? 



Zantigo said:


> So much in fact that they even SUPPORT a site that runs the games Java script so you can play it for free.


What?  They stopped it.
Notch was all "hey dude stop it" and the dude stopped.



Zantigo said:


> They let one stupid over hyped indie go to their heads.


The first official con they did got 4,500 attendees.
There's multi-year furry cons that don't get half of that.

So I don't think it's _all_ in their head.
Minecraft's a popular game, whether you like it or not.


----------



## The Milkman (May 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > I mean ONE GAME. They made ONE Game.
> ...



>>Implying that I didnt say it was popular.

Its not that Minecraft isnt a good indie game. I have played MUCH worse. But its not THAT good. Sometimes I hear fans talking about it like its the fucking Second Coming. And it would seem the devs have began to think they have done something much bigger then it is, I dont care what anyone says about Mojang. Minecraft has potenial, but its a game thats far from finished. When they can add decent mod support, all the features they promised, and find a way to update the game with small features without adding 22 bugs then its a finished game. When they actually FINISH a game, then they can talk about playing with the big boys.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

Many graphical glitches (such as the lighting ones) are from using intel IGPs.  *This is not abnormal.*  Other retail games (such as Crysis and such) show the same types of issues (missing shadows, incorrect lighting calculations, etc.) or refuse to run at all on many intel IGPs.

Many multiplayer issues will be fixed in the future, in fact _they have a test version with an overhauled multplayer setup available right now_.
http://www.mojang.com/2012/05/minecraft-snapshot-12w18a/

As for better mod support, it's in development as well.
*In fact they've literally hired people from the Bukkit dev team to work on it.*
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-02-29-mojang-hires-bukkit-server-mod-team-to-make-official-minecraft-api

As for not having all promised features, many games are guilty of that, the Fable series being one of particular note.
*One reason MC gets so much flak for it, however, is overzealous fans.*  A mention of "I might" by a dev in twitter does not equate to a promise.  That's where many people go wrong.  They see a dev mention the possibility of something and then assume that's some sort of promise.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> As for not having all promised features, many games are guilty of that, the Fable series being one of particular note.



Peter Molyneux is also the M. Night Shaymalan of gaming. At one point he made good games then he just thought he was too deep and artsy. Now he's busy making The Last Airbender Fable: The Journey.


----------



## HamburgerBandit (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > As for not having all promised features, many games are guilty of that, the Fable series being one of particular note.
> ...



M. Night Shaymalan never made any good movies. I like the 6th Sense better when it was called Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Traversal (May 8, 2012)

I think the whole problem with the statement is that it even exists.

I mean, if you're not going to be at E3, then don't mention it. At least just make a simple statement. Making up this silly excuse about E3 and SOPA (Which was shot down like what? Months ago?) is just silly and is going to get you in much worse then a bunch of silly fanboys complaining why Mojang isn't at E3, which is probably what would've happened if they'd just said nothing at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

HamburgerBandit said:


> M. Night Shaymalan never made any good movies. I like the 6th Sense better when it was called Jacob's Ladder.



Unbreakable was pretty cool.

The Happening was also a great comedy film, fun for the whole family.

All I know is that I picked up Fable II hearing good reviews and it was ass. I hear Fable was good and there's of course like Black and White and Syndicate but his comments have come off recently as "I'm Shingeru Miyamoto but artsy!" when his 'achievements' have since been overshadowed by great innovators in the industry.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

Traversal said:


> I think the whole problem with the statement is that it even exists.
> 
> I mean, if you're not going to be at E3, then don't mention it.


Here's how an interview works.

1 - Some sort of news media (paper, online site, whatever) sends in a request to do an interview.
2 - If the subject of the interview (person, company, whatever) agrees, then they have a meeting with a representative of the news media.
3 - An interview is generally composed of a Q&A session, where the news media asks questions that they think the public in general (or a specific subset) wants answers to, so they can report the information and be sure it's correct since it's from an original source.  In this case, the question at hand was asked.



Traversal said:


> Making up this silly excuse about E3 and SOPA (Which was shot down like what? Months ago?)


Great job on reading the thread.  *golf clap*

EDIT: Removed redundancy.


----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2012)

I fucking love me some Minecraft. That's fo sho!

Also, a booth at E3 isn't free. I know, I know.. "NOTCH HAS MORE MONEY THAN GOD!" blah blah blah

Also, I download the newest (free) snapshot every week, I hope they never finish the game. Finished games suck, they get old, and you buy Finished Game 2 the next year for the same price because it has "new maps".

Minecraft: the best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

I have to agree with unfinished games being awesome as long as they have updates.  I mean look at the Terraria train and how it died when it was announced that 1.2 was the last big update... especially since the MC updates are free, they're not paid DLC.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 8, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> I fucking love me some Minecraft. That's fo sho!
> 
> Also, a booth at E3 isn't free. I know, I know.. "NOTCH HAS MORE MONEY THAN GOD!" blah blah blah
> 
> ...


Terraria...

Oh God why  

Looks like it's time for me to jump into Minecraft. Better late than never


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2012)

oh no the show is gonna fall apart now that minecraft won't be there!! e3 is for REAL games anyway


----------



## finkmac (May 8, 2012)

Minecraft isn't a real game? I guess Windows isn't a real operating system, either.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 8, 2012)

Holy shit, people get fucking butthurt over Minecraft.

Why the hell are you guys all such polar fanboii/anti-fanboii?

I mean, god, I like the game, a lot.  Enough that I got my *non-gamer girlfriend* into the game as the only computer game she plays.  Enough that I convinced a bunch of my friends to buy it. Enough that I bought it for my little brother, and he convinced a bunch of his friends.  Enough that I made a spur of the moment purchase around $250 for server hardware to build a server specifically for Minecraft (primarily), as well as Vent (for Minecraft and gen. gaming) and a website for the same reasons.

But god, Mojang isn't going to E3?  *holy fucking shit-balls, grab your pitchforks and torches because it's the end of the indie computer gaming scene as we know it.*

I have a strong interest in the game, almost to the point where it is a secondary hobby.  I see people rant and rave about every major franchise out there, but there are just some things that I have seen people bitch and moan about more and more than EVER lately.  Half Life 3 is basically a running joke at this point, but still garners a lot of talk; Skyrim; Mass Effect 3; CoD; and then Minecraft.  It's one thing to like/dislike a game, and just keep it civil... but everyone has been turning the road of fanboii/anti-fanboii/anti-anti-fanboii lately for everything.

tl;dr - off topic, fanboii's everywhere, people need to chill the hell out, and I don't get it.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

It's po[pular but I don't personally like it?
That's good enough reason to make up bullshit, dawg.
I mean I need to convince everybody else to think the same way I do, right?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Minetards? Well, when lack the intelligence to argue properly, I guess you have to resort to insults.

And by that logic EVERY dlcs and expansion packs content should have been in the original game. Do you think that any company should spend millions of dollars developing new content for nothing? Especially when they've sold their product for $10? I don't think so.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Minetards? Well, when lack the intelligence to argue properly, I guess you have to resort to insults.
> 
> And by that logic EVERY dlcs and expansion packs content should have been in the original game. Do you think that any company should spend millions of dollars developing new content for nothing? Especially when they've sold their product for $10? I don't think so.



That's different. Most good DLCs and expansions are continuations of a game which is complete. The things Minecraft "adds" should have been there day one. Even when it was "officially released" it was still massively lacking in some areas.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

Guild don't even make me pull up a list of games that added features and raised levels caps and stuff after release without addon stories.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 8, 2012)

Wussy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Guild don't even make me pull up a list of games that added features and raised levels caps and stuff after release without addon stories.



But there's stuff like NPCs which don't even do anything. There's a difference between "adding further content" and "adding essential content".


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2012)

My beef is with the "should have been there from the beginning" part.    A lot of crap minecraft adds doesn't exactly fit that (in fact some people bitch about some added things).


----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > Minetards? Well, when lack the intelligence to argue properly, I guess you have to resort to insults.
> ...



C'mon man... you're just being pedantic. If Minecraft had stayed at beta 1.2, I'd probably still be playing it. From there though, they kept adding features. To say it should have been complete at any given point is to ignore the nature of the game. You can define it however you like of course, I'm just saying it was really fun the day I bought it and it got better and better, and is still getting better. The "completed" version was simply a mile marker and everyone knew it. Everyone knew development would continure, and thankfully, it did. To say NPCs are "essential" is to say that the game is no good without them.. and that just sounds silly to me. How could I possible have ever enjoyed a game so broken and devoid of essential game qualities?

I know you're playing the anti-fanboy role here, but you're stretching it pretty thin.


----------

